# Off road mid pipe. Help!



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I wanna get a off road mid pipe for my 04 gto and the only one I could find was a h pipe from summit. I have two questions. 

1) does anybody know of a site where they carry catless x pipes for this car

2) when I switch my midpipe. Not having any cars will that mess up my car? Will I have to go get it tuned so my car don't run so lean? And how would I keep my check engine light from coming on. 

Thanks in advance.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It won't have any effect on fueling. Unless your motor is substantially modded it also won't have any effect on power. The CEL will only come on because the cats are missing. It's the front O2s that are involved with fueling. Just find a muffler shop that will fab up a universal H. Many companies like Pypes make them


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> It won't have any effect on fueling. Unless your motor is substantially modded it also won't have any effect on power. The CEL will only come on because the cats are missing. It's the front O2s that are involved with fueling. Just find a muffler shop that will fab up a universal H. Many companies like Pypes make them


Summit has a off road h pipe I can bolt up. But I'm here in Cali and muffler shops are strict on touching cats. And my engine is stock but I plan to get a cai and throttle body. Nothing extreme. My car is just to quiet. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only bolt-ups you're going to find are ones that match up to their headers.


----------

